# Singer Cabinet



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I found a Singer #42 cabinet & stool in pretty good condition at the Habitat store today... the 301 would really look good in it. The stool needs foam and covering, but there is no basement smell or peeling veneer. http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/42_cab.html

Sigh. I haven't finished the Singer cabinet # 65 refinish for the 401 I bought a while ago. (DH took over the workshop.) http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/65_cab.html 

I do have room for both in my sewing room, if I take out the 5' table I am using now.

All because I didn't buy the 15-80 in mint shape (but not a cabinet I wanted) at the yard sale on Saturday. Friend talked me out of it, asked "Can you find a cabinet you like for the price of this one?" Yes. Durn. I did! I didn't expect to find one this quickly. 

It is on hold, and I have 24 hours to decide.

Come on, weigh in! Would you?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes! , and probably ignored my friends opinion and bought the other one too!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, I've talked myself out of it and feel pretty relieved. I want the cabinet. The 301 needs a cabinet. I like complete sets. 

But I have a 401, in a cabinet. If the 401 sews a straight seam as well as the 301, then I don't "need" the 301. If the 401 doesn't work, then I have a cabinet for the 301. If the 401 works, it can stay in the cabinet, and I can buy or make a little extension table wrap around thingy for the 301, AND keep it portable for quilting group. Hmmm, I think my 301 deserves a travel bag!  What are the odds I'll find one cheaper than that cabinet?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

OM Goodness! I just did a quick search on sewing machine tote/travel bags. 

Any recommendations?


----------

